# 3D Printing > 3D Printing in Education >  NVBOTS 3D Printing Education Packages and Free Prnters for Schools

## Brian_Krassenstein

NVBOTS continues to reach their goals one by one, after receiving the full amount they hoped for at Funding.com. With the funds they’ve developed the NVPrinter and now the NVPro, as well as an educational package prepared completely to educational standards based on needs for CORE testing. The educational package, called NV Library, is a comprehensive learning tool for 3D design and 3D printing, which offers substantial models which give hands-on project management and experience as they actually learn, design, and make. Check out more details in the full article: http://3dprint.com/38421/nvbots-dona...tizen-schools/


Below is an enclosed NVBOTS 3D printer:

----------


## Brian_Krassenstein

NVBots and the Boy Scouts of America have teamed up to give both younger Cub Scouts and older Boy Scouts both an introduction to and instruction in 3D printing as they work to earn their merit badges in STEM-related activities and achievements. In an effort to guide those who have enthusiasm for engineering and science, as well as math and technology, Camp Sayre in Massachusetts will be hosting a week of activities featuring speakers, workshops, and field trips. Scouts will hear from experts from different technology companies, as well as NVBOTS, who will have the NVPro on site after workshop activities so that scouts can work on independent projects as well.  More details on this partnership can be found here: http://3dprint.com/53685/nvbots-boy-scouts/

----------


## Brian_Krassenstein

NVBOTS continues to strive and expand forward in every aspect of 3D printing from equipment to training and workshops, to their NVLibrary, which is every expanding. Built on numerous 3D printable modules, they have just announced the addition of three new introductory courses which can be easily integrated into class for interests in design, engineering, and prosthetics. Read more about the newly introduced NVLibrary in the full article: http://3dprint.com/85469/nvbots-3d-printing-curricula/

----------


## Brian_Krassenstein

NVBOTS has had a plan all along for accomplishing the key points in  their business plan one by one. As an innovative 3D printing  manufacturer, they have put all of their initial offerings into the  educational system, along with multiple new innovations. Due to that,  just as they had hoped, numerous businesses like Staples are coming on  board, and finding the NVPro 3D printer to be indispensable in research  and development, and prototyping. Read more at 3DPrint.com: http://3dprint.com/99445/nvbots-experiences-success/

----------

